# La batterie ne charge pas (PB G4 15" 1GHz)



## Jean-Luc (4 Mars 2003)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un petit soucis de batterie. Je suis parti en voyage avec mon Ti qui est resté en veille pendant presque 48h. Quand j'ai voulu le réveiller, rien, la batterie était à plat. Mais je n'ai pas tilté et j'ai pensé qu'il était planté. Je l'ai donc arrêté par une pression longue sur le bouton on/off. Ensuite quand je l'ai rebranché sur le secteur et redémarré, la batterie était à 0% dans la barre de menus, le témoin de charge de la batterie clignote quand on appuie sur le bouton et le Ti ne veut plus la charger. J'ai réinitialisé le gestionnaire d'alim (bouton en haut à gauche sous le clavier), je suis passé de 10.2.1 en 10.2.4 après avoir vu dans la KBase que ce pb existe pour le 12" et est résolu en passant en 10.2.4. Rien n'y fait (Mac OS 9 voit aussi la batterie à 0%).

Quelqu'un a-t-il la solution ?

Cordialement

Jean-Luc


----------



## azerty (5 Mars 2003)

ça ressemble fort à une batterie grillée, ce qui peut arriver quand on la décharge totalement, paraît-il...


----------



## CD8 (7 Mars 2003)

J'ai exactement le même problème ! J'ai laissé mon Ti se déchargé par mégarde et maintenant, xCharge m'annonce que je n'ai plus de batterie installée !!! Pas moyen de laner la charge de la batterie... Jean-Luc as-tu trouvé la solution ???


----------



## Pfhor (8 Mars 2003)

Mon tout nouveau Ti 15" marchait très bien jusqu'à ce que ces derniers jours, l'horloge se dérègle et retourne en 1970. C'est dû à la màj 10.2.4 mais ce qui est plus inquiétant c'est qu'en mode autonome, il lui est arrivé de s'éteindre tout seul alors que la batterie est pleine. Après, plus moyen de le redémarrer même avec le bouton d'allumage. Le DD amorce bien un son de démarrage mais il s'arrête aussitôt. Seule solution, enlever la batterie puis la remettre ou démarrer sur le secteur. De même, je ne suis pas arrivé à démarrer sans secteur : les mêmes symptômes réapparaissent... Est-ce que je suis seul dans ce cas ? S'agit-t-il d'un bug connu de 10.2.4 ? Au secours !!! Help !

Pfhor.


----------



## itimik (19 Mars 2003)

j'ai le même problème depuis peu... je ne sais pas si c'est parce que j'ai fait un coup de power reset manager alors que la batterie était vide... ou si c'est X11... ou la mise à jour 10.2.4...

m'enfin...

enlève ton clavier tu verras un petit resetter en haut à droite


----------



## itimik (21 Mars 2003)

le technicien Apple Center m'a dit immédiatement que c'était dû à la version 10.2.4 et qu'on pouvait revenir en 10.2.3 en attendant un patch de mise à jour.

sinon théoriquement en redémarrant sous 9 en zappant la PRAM ça devrait permettre de recharger la batterie.


----------



## nekura (22 Mars 2003)

Je viens de tomber sur un article de Mac OS X Hints particulièrement intéressant, au sujet des batteries Lithium Ion. Le livre et le site qui y sont cités expliquent en détail certaines subtilités de ces batteries, et notamment pourquoi il faut à tout prix éviter de les laisser trop se décharger...


----------



## itimik (22 Mars 2003)

ben oui mais quand elles ne se rechargent plus du tout, c'est difficile d'éviter qu'elles se déchargent...

encore un coup de l'industrie US (si jamais un irakien mettait son OS X à jour)
l'unique titanium de l'armée US doit avoir honte


----------



## itimik (22 Mars 2003)

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=98460


le sujet a été traité dans les news


----------



## itimik (23 Mars 2003)

sauf que ça ne marche pas... ben non, si le 10.2.4 remet la date à zéro, c'est sans doute qu'il a mis le powermanager à jour pour optimiser la batterie... peut-être qu'il fallait resetter avant d'installer la mise à jour ?
alors, réinstallation 10.2.3, attendre le patch ou téléphoner dare-dare à applecare ?


plus inquiétant : 
http://apple.slashdot.org/apple/03/03/10/1254246.shtml?tid=179&amp;tid=180

si qqn est abonné à macfixit s'il pouvait résumer pour les autres


----------



## itimik (24 Mars 2003)

http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Board=UBB5&amp;Number=341988&amp;page=0&amp;view=collapsed&amp;sb=5&amp;o=&amp;fpart=1

pour la suite ??


----------

